# Acrylic Cutting and supply service.



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Acrylic Cutting and supply service. 

Supplying and cutting acrylic to size for you aquarium or other needs. 


Have access to .020" to 2" acrylic and will CNC to size of your choice. 

Can cut fully custom shapes holders or whatever you need. 

all work will be quoted and cod. 

On larger orders a deposit will be required. 

Acrylic supplied will be Acrylic light GP (Cast and domestic made) unless otherwise specified. 

There are a range of colors available from 1/8" to 1/4"

I do not build tanks nor can i give advise on thickness required due to liability issues. 

I am located in Vaughan and do offer courier delivery.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Great service! I will be in touch shortly!


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some pic's of projects that have used my service. The bigger tank is mine ..


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump

Just as a reminder I do not build tanks


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump.. Thank you for the large response


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you recommend anyone that builds custom tanks? I am also in vaughan.
Thanks


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

JT custom acrylics 
Or
Primo reef acrylics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

PM sent!!!


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone have a phone number for JT? I send an email a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump..... Almost have my tank up and running


----------

